# Can anyone recommend a floormat for an Ariens Platiunum 24 SHO 921050?



## jdeang (Dec 8, 2017)

Greetings:




I have an Ariens Platiunum 24 SHO 921050 and used it for the first time on Saturday night. I do not have a mat an noticed water pooling once it was drying off in the garage. I have read the Ariens mats are not a good fit for this model so I was wondering if anyone can recommend a mat for this model or perhaps brand I should shoot for such as American Floor Mats which has a decent looking 5' x 3' mat etc.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

jdeang said:


> I have an Ariens Platiunum 24 SHO 921050 and used it for the first time on Saturday night. I do not have a mat an noticed water pooling once it was drying off in the garage. I have read the Ariens mats are not a good fit for this model so I was wondering if anyone can recommend a mat for this model or perhaps brand I should shoot for such as American Floor Mats which has a decent looking 5' x 3' mat etc.


I was going to purchase one as well but I ended up just using a 48" X 48" piece of 3/8" plywood with a cheap rubber-backed floor mat from Lowe's on top of the plywood.


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

This is what I got for my Deluxe 24.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074JKRJS3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1










It's smaller than what you are looking for and they seem to be out of the 5'x3' size, but there are similar ones available on Amazon.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I am happy with this mat and with this retailer over the years. The mat traps water well and is heavy duty. I Hope this helps.

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...15lkkqyn-ealvf5x_u8lsskienmacwqxocuxsqavd_bwe


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Keep in mind that a solid mat with a lip around the edge may result in your bucket sitting in a pool of water = RUST!!!!!! I don’t use a mat (I clean most of the snow off before it goes in the garage and melts) but I keep a strip of wood on the floor so the bucket is not sitting on concrete. Metal + concrete + moisture = RUST. The added benefit with using the strip of wood with my Ariens and raising the bucket is this helps water drain out through the drain hole by the impeller.


----------



## jdeang (Dec 8, 2017)

I went with a 3' x 5' off of American Floor Mats. I should be set for the next snowfall and snow blower usage. Thanks all.


----------



## jdeang (Dec 8, 2017)

CO Snow said:


> Keep in mind that a solid mat with a lip around the edge may result in your bucket sitting in a pool of water = RUST!!!!!! I don’t use a mat (I clean most of the snow off before it goes in the garage and melts) but I keep a strip of wood on the floor so the bucket is not sitting on concrete. Metal + concrete + moisture = RUST. The added benefit with using the strip of wood with my Ariens and raising the bucket is this helps water drain out through the drain hole by the impeller.


Thanks for the heads up - I will try to keep it raised.


----------



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

Much like CO Snow, I only use a block of wood (I believe my current scrap piece is a 1x6 at about 10" long) that I just slide underneath the scraper bar when completed. With the scraper bar on the block, the only thing touching the floor is the tires.

Snowblower sits near the garage door of my 3rd stall in the winter time so any snow/slush/water that falls off the snowblower I just shovel out and sling in the grass....along with any dirt/sand.

If I had a mat, I'd have to move that darn thing just to sweep out the dirt/sand that collects.

Steve


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

jdeang said:


> I went with a 3' x 5' off of American Floor Mats. I should be set for the next snowfall and snow blower usage. Thanks all.


Anytime. That should work well.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Any mat that allows water to drain so the snow blower rust would be fine. Make certain, though, that you clean snow from the snow blower after each use.

In my particular case I couldn't find what I wanted in the proper size so I bought 2 and attached them with twist ties.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Doesn`t the snowblower rest on the skid shoes and not the bucket????


----------



## jdeang (Dec 8, 2017)

As CO Snow had mentioned rust etc I had noticed two faint rust spots on my garage floor from where I had left my snowblower after the one time I needed to use it. 

My 3'x5' ma
t arrived today and is now in place. I will also clear off as much snow as I can when I am done with the job and also look into keeping it raised after I done even though I now have a mat.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I use FH Group F16407-40 Black 40" Premium Multi-Use Cargo Tray (Car SUV and Garage Trunk Mat) from Amazon. It's not that thick and we'll see how it holds up over time.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Make sure you never clean a snow blower while running, even if it is out of gear !!!!!!


----------



## NewLaw83 (Oct 18, 2017)

I have this. > https://m.lowes.com/pd/Mohawk-Home-...n-3-ft-x-3-ft-Actual-36-in-x-36-in/1000265883

Works great for my Pro 28.


----------

